# 06 Brute Force LED Dash light swap



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

I didn't like the orange/yellowish back lighting . . . so I swapped out the 12 LEDs to blue

Taking everything apart wasn't too bad. It's all screws and 3 8mm nuts . . . . 
I bought the LEDs off of eBay
Soldering iron was a 25w
It took about 30min to complete 

Parts: SMD SMT PLCC-2
Here's the seller 
http://cgi.ebay.com/_W0QQcmdZViewIt...nkwQ3d250820855160Q26Q5fsacatQ3dQ26Q5ffviQ3d1


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the blue. That's cool looking. Good job.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks good.. I had a friend do mine green for me... I don't know how to solder good enough for those tiny little LEDs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

what are the brand of the lights


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

That does look great. I'd also like to know a little more info on the LEDs, maybe post up the link that you got them from??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe you can get them from oznium... Not sure of the model and all that... But there is a thread on this forum already that has the info on the LEDs and how to install them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There should be an older thread floating around with some info in it too. I'd look for it but I'm on The iPhone.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7303&highlight=leds read thru this whole thread and it should give u all the info u need to do this mod


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

LOOKS GREAT!! Wish i was just a little better a soldering i would do mine in an instant.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

updated the first post with more info .. . . .


----------

